# Wanted to share - thoughts on new toy.



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Me and my husband like to explore and for birthdays and christmas a new toy or lube or furniture for the bedroom is acquired.

Well the latest two additions are both fairly good.

the one I came to particularly recommend is called Good Head

It is a BJ helper. I don't mind giving my husband some oral attention but I almost never go to completion. Three reasons
1. I like the penis when available to be put to better use. PIV, PIA
2. When going with oral it seems to take a really long time......
3. his pensis when fully erected barely fits in my mouth so combine that with 2 and it just gets painful.

Well Good Head is kinda like a flesh lite except it is short like 2.5 inches and open on both ends so it is like a sleeve. There are little nubbies inside and it is extremely soft. 

You put this on the bottom of the shaft for stroking and the top is left unhindered for mouth action.
I could so tell a difference. He got super hard super fast. I didn't see if it actually finished earlier (I am sure it would have) cause well I wanted the hard penis for toy number two 

I wish there was more info easily available for people without ending on porn sites so I just thought I'd share.
We have spent lots of money on lots of toys and only some would I go out and recommend but this one was worth.
FWIW I also asked hubby and he liked it too.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

That sounds like a fun toy. I’ve got a Tenga Flip and it’s almost the same as a fleshlight but it’s almost too intense for me. It makes contact everywhere and once the big O rolls around any movement is just too much. This looks like it would be a great addition to the pleasure toolbox! My wife doesn’t give oral service ever, so it would be more of a solo play thing for me.


----------

